# Home made mix help



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So I am probably asking a question that has already been asked multiple times. I have read some other threads about home made mix and quantities but I have also found many of the products that have been listed are products I have never heard of due to where I live.
I was wondering if anyone can give me a basic idea of what to put in my mix.

And also if there are any items that would be really beneficial to young or pregnant mice.
I'm going to a bulk store tomorrow which sells a lot of seeds and such, I'm just getting sick of paying $6NZ for a kg of food that although it says is for mice, the company who makes it is a bird seed company. Also with 11 mice, I go through it fast.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

And also any tips on ingredients that may help put weight back on some mice


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Oh! Did you ever find some good ingredients? I get old-fashion rolled oats (oatmeal) in a canister, mix it with bird seed, split peas and cat food. Although now I ordered 25 lbs of lab blocks as well.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I did, well I think I did.
I got millet, oats, dove mix, parakeet mix and mill wheat. I already had split peas at home as well as rabbit pellets and cat food.
I made it so around 1/3 is the bird seed mix and a small amount of cat food (1/4 of a cup to 2L) and the rest being the oats, rabbit pellets, millet and wheat.

I do have one question though.
One of my boys, Basil, will be two on the 19th so he isn't the youngest of mice. Is there anything I should be feeding him specifically?


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I think more oats and wheat in that mix would be good (most bird seed is just millet)..and I'm not sure about elderly mice, but I think as long as he's fit the mix is fine for him.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

He a little fatty, he's 40 and a pet mouse but I think most of what makes him look fat is fluff. Yes I did notice after I mixed it that a fair chunk was millit. The dove mix doesn't have millet though.
Next time I mix some I'll make sure there is much more oats and wheat. I might up the rabbit pellets too, there is maybe 1/2 cup in the 2L mix. The mice seem to be good with it though


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If he's old you might want to reduce the protein (cat food) as it can be hard on the kidneys.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Will do, my mice don't seem so keen on the cat food anyway.


----------

